# Estoril Blue E36 M3 Evo Vert with a hardtop...



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Had an enquiry a little while ago about his newly aquired E36 M3 Vert in estoril blue that the owner wanted detailing along with a few other jobs.

*Day 1*

A few arrival pics




























Perished bonnet badge, this was one of the items to be replaced










I started with the wheels and arches and off came the first wheel










Revealing quite a dirty arch!










So it was sprayed with G101










And scrubbed with my vikan brush










And then rinsed at high pressure to remove all of the dirt










The arch was then dried and dressed with autoglym bumper care I find this very good for dressing plastic arches as it lasts for quite some time too










And finally the plastic area was buffed with a work towel leaving a nicely dressed & clean arch



















Now onto the wheels

The faces werent too bad and were cleaned using G101 and a swissvax brush










The rears were a different story










After cleaning with wheel brightner twice there were still heavy amounts of tar the most I had ever seen!

Tardis was dissolving some of it










And after a lot of patience, tardis, claying and more wheel brightner I got the wheel looking like this



















The faces were also clayed and then cleansed inside and out using lime prime










The wheel centre caps were also preished










And these were replaced with new ones



















The wheels were then protected with jetseal inside and out



















This process for the arches and wheels was then repeated for the remaining 3 and all 3 other wheels were just as bad and by the time I had finished it was dark!

So some dark snowfoam action










The neighbours accross the road were also putting on an impressive firework display by this point



















Mouldings and plastics were cleaned using my new swissvax style brush and G101










The car was then rinsed off @ high pressure and washed using the 2BM using maxi suds, I then dried the car using a miracle dryer and rolled the car into the garage for claying.

The wipers were cleaned too



















I then clayed the car using bilthamber soft with water anda drop of maxi suds as lube










QUite a bit of dirt was beeing lifted










Once the car was clayed I took some PTG readings and started by checking the gauge calibration










Which was reading 0 mircons on the steel checkpiece as it should be

The front end of the car was showing signs of a re-spray



















Along with the bootlid too










The rest of the panels were showing healthy signs of original paint

So starting with the bonnet I started with Menz IP 3.02 on a 3M polishing pad and this removed all oft he swirls but left the deeper RDS behind so it was a correction with the old faithful!










Bonnet before










During










After










The front bumper was corrected using FCP and a 3M black polishing pad



















I then set about correcting the roof and noticed quite a deep bird bomb etching










This was wet sanded by hand using a 75mm 4000 grit mirka abralon sanding disc










After sanding & polishing










I had a couple more jobs I wanted to finish before calling it a night one of them was filling in a few stone chips and scratches as the paint could then set overnight.

some stone chips on the bonnet




























Some estoril blue touch up paint was supplied by the owner










And applied using a thin wooden pencil shape applicator which i find excellent for applying just the right amount of paint



















There was also a couple of scratches on the side of the hardtop one had already had some paint applied before and just needed a bit more




























The pillars and tighter areas were polished with a 75mm 3M componding pad



















The last job I did before calling it a night was to clean the mats... inside in the warm!



















I started by spraying them with some Autobrite fabriclean










And then scrubbing them with a brush to remove any stains and lift the dirt from the pile










And then they were shampood twice with fabric clean in the detergent tank and then extracted twice without any detergent to remove any remaining dirt & moisture.










Nice and clean




























It was then yime to call it a night as it had gone midnight...

*Day 2*

I started with the bootlid and noticed a couple of deep scratches



















So out came the PC with a 2000 grit abralon disc to begin with










This was then followed with a 4000 grit disc










After polishing




























The rear of the bootlid was polished using a "3 pad & Menz IP 3.02 along with the lights too



















After




























Bumper after polishing with FCP










The exhaust neededed a bit of reviving.










This was polished with some autosol and wire wool










And then refined with some einszett metal polish




























Rear quarter before










After one hit of FCP the RDS still remained










So this was wetsanded using a mirka 4000 grit disc










After polishing & removing the sanding haze










The paint in the scratches on the hardtop were flattend and polished










After polishing










The colour match was slightly out as the hardtop seemed to be a bit darker in colour that the rest of the panels but looking much better than before.

With the 1st stage a polishing complete and the usual crazy amounts of dust from FCP I washed the car again and also cleaned some other areas were polishing dust usually ends up!

mould around the boot seal










Cleaned with a new brush & G101










Boot jams also cleaned










And door sills










The engine bay was a bit dirty










This was also cleaned with G101



















Them remaining areas of the engine bay were cleaned with G101 and various brushes however I was too busy doing some intricate cleaning to take any pics!

The car was then given a coat of snow foam










And rinsed off, the wheels were beading nicely too










I then decided to finish the interior

drivers footwell & pedals before










After










There were a few marks on the carpet










These were cleaned by spraying with fabric clean and scrubbing and then absorbing any moisture with a work towel.










The leather was cleaned using gliptone and a soft brush










50:50 shot fo the leather doorcards










The leather was then fed with glitone leather conditioner










And door seals with einszett gummi pfledge










And all palstic surfaces were wiped gown with G101 on a damp microfibre and then dressed with 303 aerospace protectant, interior glass cleaned with autoglym glass polish and finished off with a few sprays of autobrite coconut air fresher.

Finished interior




























The bodywork still needed to be refined before waxing and this was done with Menzerna PO106FF and a 3M yellow polishing pad

Some areas after refining only no LSP




























After an IPA wipedown I applied the LSP and with this time of year and the current weather there was only one choice really










The boot jams were also cleaned with lime prime










And waxed with collinite




























The seals were also dressed with 303










The glass was also treated to carlack 68 glass sealant










Plastics & tyres dressed with chemical guys new look trim gel










The engine bay was also tidied up and dressed with 303














































The lettering on the rocker cover was also given a polish














































And last but not least the new bonnet badge was fitted...










The Afters... indoor only due to extreme amounts of rain!
































































Some photos courtesy of the owner on the weay back home 8)
































































Total worktime = 26 hours over 2 days


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Stunning work there, looks like it was in quite a bad way to start with


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, and great attention to detail


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic turn around there m8.
26 Hrs but all worth it.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Incredible :thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Excellent results, looks like you had a lot of work to deal with there! :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Another outstanding example of your dedication to a full detail

Worthy car to work on too

Nice one

PC wetsanding on a resprayed panel takes big gonads


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

well worth all the time spent truly amazing finish total transformation


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

fantastic, 5 *


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work and excellent posts...thanks:thumb:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

cracking job...loved the colour...


----------



## hap (Mar 1, 2007)

breezxy that is spot on and dedication , excellent, can you pm me:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

As i said on e36coupe, top job again mate. Looks like new in the garage forecourt shots.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic work as always! I bet the owner was over the moon.

Sveneng


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Amazing work there and attention to detail. Just looks better than new.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

excellent attention to detail there a great turn around.

Paul


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

loved that, very detailed, thanks


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing job and car looks like new


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great work! the best colour!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

cheers for the comments guys it was quite some work carried out over the 2 days when I look back on it now!


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

cracking work mate, agree with the ag bumper care on the arch liners :thumb:


----------



## sheep911uk (Oct 21, 2009)

Great job how much would that cost to do as i have just bought the same type of car?
Thanks


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Great job. Great write up too allows newbies like me to learn good technique and product use. Thanks


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Another outstanding example of your dedication to a full detail
> 
> Worthy car to work on too
> 
> ...


Could not agree more:thumb:

Great finish


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great finish.:thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

cheers for the comments again guys almost a year to this day that detail was done man time flies!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great work mate with impressive results! Lovely from your neighboors to do a fireworks just for you


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Stunner,top job:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

best colour combo on the old evo!!! will be a collectors item very soon an start climbing in price me thinks.....

lovely car fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

excellent work very very nice!


----------

